
Lawyer who founded Prenda Law is disbarred - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/john-steele-porn-troll-who-founded-prenda-law-is-disbarred/
======
AstroJetson
A more indepth article is here:
[http://cookcountyrecord.com/stories/511117834-prenda-law-
s-s...](http://cookcountyrecord.com/stories/511117834-prenda-law-s-steele-
disbarred-six-other-il-lawyers-also-disbarred-nine-suspended-il-supreme-court-
says)

